# Have to say thank you



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

To everyone that has kept me going over the last five months here on TAM, I want to say thank you. I still have a long ways to go, but I have a status update court date this Friday. In the next month and a half I'm going to be moving in with my best friend...I believe that will help me start to move forward.

I've realized strength I never knew I had....I've had a lot of backslides, but I know I will move forward. I've been able to define myself better as a father, I feel that I've enjoyed the moments more since I don't get to see my kids every night.

I've made some offline friends from TAM that I talk to, this has been very helpful. 

It is true to all the people just starting this process, all you can do is put in the time. I've learned alot about me, but still have more to learn. Take the time that you have (whether you wanted it or not) and figure out YOU. Fall in love with you! Make sure to exercise, sleep well, try to eat well (still learning how to do this). 

Be easy on yourself, realize you are not as bad as you portray yourself in your mind. Try to focus on the here and now (still having problems with that). 

It will get better, it has to.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You're a good man Proud. Glad to call you friend.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

In a sense, we're all in this together. Individual experiences, sure, but we share the hurt... and the triumphs.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Love you man.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

You scared me with that first paragraph; I was afraid you were gearing up to say goodbye! Love you, Proud.


----------



## RiccardoVasquez (May 6, 2012)

Hi, I am a new member though. Well, nice meeting you.

Thanks,
- Rick.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Proud: Glad to read this post from you. Like Canguy said we are all in this together. We have gone through a lot of pain. I find that when I'm having a bad day I can read on the progress others are making and find comfort in knowing that the pain, bad days don't last forever. It's a temporary thing. It's almost as if we take turns and little by little push each other more and more towards the brighter side of life. One day we will all be there, happy at last. You're a good man Proud. God bless you and your family.


----------

